# Booting Kernel 2.4.18 lasts long with Adaptec AIC7xxxx

## gentoo-fan

Hi,

I have installed gentoo (great software!!!) and

all the time when it boots the kernel it hangs

a long time at the Screen where it shows that

its looking for the devices of the Adaptec Controller

(don't mix it up with the Bios-screen).

After a few minutes I can then see:

(scsi0:A:0): 80.000MB/s transfers (40.000MHz, offset 31, 16bit)

SCSI device sda: 17916240 512-byte hdwr sectors (9173 MB)

bla bla...

and then the system boots regularly.

Are there any hints how to reduce the time waiting for

finding the SCSI-Harddisks?

Thank you!

gentoo-fan

----------

## mvo

Hi,

I have the same problem with the aic7xxx driver. Setting "SCSI support->SCSI low-level drivers  --->Adaptec AIC7xxx support::Initial bus reset delay in milli-seconds" to 0 solve it. 

I use the driver only for a scanner and a streamer, don't know what will happen using it for hard drives with that parameter...

----------

## gentoo-fan

Thanks! It works!

I'm also from Frankfurt/Main!

Hello gentoo-Neighbour!

----------

